# Barben verwerten...



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Fischköche,

hab ja schon einiges über die Laichgeschichte gehört aber ob sie genießbar & schmackhaft sind leider nicht. Gräten soll die Barbe ja reichlich haben, doch hat sie auch mehr als Brassen? Räuchern wird gut funzen und was bietet sich außer Frikadellen sonst noch an?

Kurzum, für all Eure Tipps danke ich Euch schon im Voraus. #h


----------



## muddyliz (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Barben verwerten...*

Barben schmecken sehr gut. Sie haben tatsächlich mehr Gräten als Brassen. Ich verwerte die immer so: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#paste (Rezept 1)


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Barben verwerten...*

Danke Ernst, das klingt schon mal ganz gut. #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Barben verwerten...*

Keiner mag Barben!? :c


----------

